# Какой материал на клапанаХ?



## POUL (16 Апр 2011)

Пропускали клапана на баяне, на левой руке, психанул разобрал. Причина: зажимчики на оси клапанов ослабли или деревяшка усохла и в середине они соскочили... образовалась щель.
Поджал сделал... стало ещё хуже... 
Оказалось пропускали клапана правой руки. Видно ось клапанов давным давно такая была. 
Материал на клапанах выдавился под воздуховоды. После того как я ось прикрепил как надо они начали пропускать...
Разобрал второй баян(купил за 1000р неисправный, сделал, звук какой-то не правильный, удовольствия не доставляет) материал какой-то другой больше похож толи на кожу то ли на заменитель кожи может ещё какая-то неизведанная ерунда. на моём какой-то материал.
В инете посмотрел написано "фельц" поспрашивал в муз магазинах и магазинах ткани никто такова не слышал.
Господа чем его заменить или где его взять? что это вообще за непонятный материал?
И ещё резиночка на которой клапан к ножке крепится это простая резина? можно туда кембрик(термоусадочную трубку) приспособить? или это тоже какойто особый материал? Потому как он высох и больше похож на пластмассу откалывается а не тянется.

P.S. я давным давно закончил муз, школу и играю когда душа просит периодически. в смысле без фанатизма.


----------



## gerborisov (16 Апр 2011)

При ремонте клапанов в левой руке не удобно их регулировать. Нужно часто собирать - разбирать инструмент. Я использую фонарик. Снимаю резонаторы и с этой строны свечу фонариком вплотную на закрытые клапана. Там где есть люфт с обратной стороны сразу видно.Очень сокращает время. Материал на клапанах - лайка.


----------



## ze_go (16 Апр 2011)

1. материал на клапанах в баянах-аккордеонах - всегда только лайка
2. фонарик - это очень хороший способ, экономит массу времени (сам пользуюсь, и не только применительно к клапанам)
3. резинка - простая ниппельная трубка (в магазинах велотоваров полно, метрами продаётся)
4. "прокладка" между клапаном и лайкой - фильц, поролон или любой другой листовой амортизирующий материал, но не толще 3-4мм (можно ставить несколько слоёв лайки, но тогда придётся очень точно регулировать прилегание к деке самого клапана)


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Апр 2011)

Такой баян в который Ва осмелились залезть сами, не стоит и 2ооо тысяч. Если хочется общаться с инструментом, продолжайте ждать рекомендаций. Но потом купите другой. Кроме лайки сейчас используют для ремонта массу материала. Где готовый паралон идёт. Если резать паралон самому , надо знать, сколько клея нанести, чтобы он не склеял лайку с клапаном. попробуйте , есть такие обои, прорезиненные, на дешёвых баянах пробовал. идёт лучше чем лайка с паралоном.


----------



## ze_go (16 Апр 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> не стоит и 2ооо тысяч


что-то Вы не совсем внимательно читаете (да и пишете как-то не внимательно)

Евгений51 писал:


> Если резать паралон самому , надо знать, сколько клея нанести, чтобы он не склеял лайку с клапаном.


клей наносится ведь не на пОрОлон, а на лайку, а потом на металлический или деревянный клапан, поэтому, чтоб переборщить клей, нужно сильно постараться, Вы же не пропитать собрались поролон, а всего лишь приклеИть

Евгений51 писал:


> идёт лучше чем лайка с паралоном


поспорю...


----------



## POUL (17 Апр 2011)

Всем спасибо за оперативные ответы!+)
На радостях побежал в вело магазин купил нипелья пол метра.
Потом забежал в магазин где продаётся всякая ерунда для пошива одежды, мне показали лайку... это кусок шкуры животного как я понял. это мягкая гладкая тонкая шкура. И она обсалютно не похожа на то что у меня в баяне. МОжет это какаято специальная Лайка? вы господа где её берёте? Яндекс знает только где купить сабак+))(красноярск)
Ещё Ze_go писал что там клеится лайка на паралон в 3-4 милиметра. Но пардон у меня что на одном что на другом баяне толщина этой прокладки не больше 1.5 мм плюс у них материал однородный без паралона хоть и разный.


----------



## ze_go (17 Апр 2011)

POUL писал:


> это кусок шкуры животного как я понял. это мягкая гладкая тонкая шкура. И она обсалютно не похожа на то что у меня в баяне.


просто за многие годы в Ваших баянах она превратилась во что-то иное - сбилась и т.д.
а толщину поролона я указал максимальную, смотрите на то, чтоб при наклейке "бутерброда" из "прокладки" и лайки клапан при нажатии кнопки поднимался над декой на достаточную высоту, иначе при "толстом" клапане придётся делать высокий подъём кнопок, чтоб клапана поднимались хорошо


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Апр 2011)

POUL писал:


> прокладки не больше 1.5 мм


прокладки не больше 1.5 мм Новый ставить 3-4 миллиметра.Не нанося много клея, и не не сильно прижимая ибо станет ещё тоньше. Паралон можно резать раскалённой натянутой проволокой.(Через трансформатор с небольшим током)
Удачи.


----------



## ze_go (17 Апр 2011)

в продаже есть поролон 3мм - листы 1 на 2метра, у нас стоит 2-3 доллара лист


----------



## zet10 (17 Апр 2011)

Срочно нужен белый целуллоид,пара листов,есть у кого?


----------



## SibBayan (17 Апр 2011)

Целлулоид просто белый или "под перламутр"


----------



## zet10 (17 Апр 2011)

Лучше чисто белый, но можно и под перламутр если нет первого варианта


----------



## SibBayan (17 Апр 2011)

Чисто белый есть. Чтоб не засорять форум--дальше лучше через личку.


----------



## andrey.p6 (9 Июл 2015)

Нигдде не могу найти лайку для клапанов правой механики, подскажите пожалуйста, где купить?


----------



## vev (9 Июл 2015)

andrey.p6/ писал:


> Нигдде не могу найти лайку для клапанов правой механики, подскажите пожалуйста, где купить?


А в каком городе находитесь? Какую лайку и на какие клапаны? Если собственно клапаны, которые открывают поток воздуха через голос, те которые с фетром/фильцем/поролоном, то я брал некоторое количество в Delicia (Москва). Получается довольно дорого. Если брать много, то выгоднее заказать не e-bay (здесь например). Если имеете ввиду проемные клапаны или залоги, то тоже зависит от количества. Еси много, то проще не e-bay заказать целый комплект


----------

